# call of duty world at war



## tomma (Nov 20, 2010)

i am inviting people to make an online private match for world at war on ps3
put your names down and your in game name if you are interested

once thier is enough ppl we can anounce a date and timee to suit us all 
get ready for an **** kicking


----------

